# Scenic Art Techniques...resources?



## JustinTech (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, 
I was wondering what might be a good online resource for scenic techniques. A comprehensive (if possible) list of used mediums and patterns/textures. 

I am doing an independent educational project for myself, to help myself grow in the scenic art spectrum of the shop. And I was wishing to construct a "sampler" of sorts after practicing these techniques. Whether it be different types of wood, stone, paint patterns, sky/nature looks...Whether it just be pics, or technique guides and tips...

Thanks for any help,
Justin


----------



## nealsam (Jan 31, 2011)

Justin,

This website might be of use to you: Theatrecrafts - Entertainment Technology Resources - Scenic

There are a number of links to various websites as well as a collection of books that you might consider buying. I think theatrecrafts is a great website, they cover all aspects of technical theatre, and have plenty of resources for the technician!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know of online resources, but the definitive word on scene painting is Lynn Pecktal's book _Designing and Painting for the Theatre_, Holt, Rinehart and Winston, 1975. Every (aspiring) scenic artist should have a copy.


----------



## BLynch (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Justin,

I know you asked about online resources, our required text for scenic painting intro and advanced was Susan Crabtree's book, "Scenic Art for the Theatre, Second Edition: History, Tools, and Techniques." Our instructor pulled a few of her projects out of there. It was a great resource, and lots of techniques were explained step by step.
The price on Amazon is pretty reasonable: 
Amazon.com: Scenic Art for the Theatre, Second Edition: History, Tools, and Techniques (9780240804620): Peter Beudert, Susan Crabtree: Books

All of the Scenic artists I've ever worked with also swear by the, "Surfaces" book for research. It has thousands of pictures of exactly what it says; surfaces of rocks, wood, paint peeling, roads, etc. It's a bit pricyer, but if you're going to be pursuing scenic painting seriously, it's a great way to talk to designer.
Amazon.com: Surfaces : Visual Research for Artists, Architects, and Designers (MacIntosh compatible) (9780393730074): Judy A. Juracek: Books


----------



## JustinTech (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you much, I will definitely make an advance to acquire the books mentioned (I have lately been expanding my tech-theatre library). I'm getting about two-three books a semester when I can afford it. And I will check out the site too.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosco has some technotes on the use of their scenic products here.


----------



## TheatrePros (Jan 31, 2011)

You should also check out the "Backstage Handbook" The "Illustrated Theatre Production Guide" as well as the Painter's Journal


----------



## erosing (Feb 5, 2011)

BLynch said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> I know you asked about online resources, our required text for scenic painting intro and advanced was Susan Crabtree's book, "Scenic Art for the Theatre, Second Edition: History, Tools, and Techniques." Our instructor pulled a few of her projects out of there. It was a great resource, and lots of techniques were explained step by step.
> The price on Amazon is pretty reasonable:
> Amazon.com: Scenic Art for the Theatre, Second Edition: History, Tools, and Techniques (9780240804620): Peter Beudert, Susan Crabtree: Books


 
I will second Scenic Art for the Theatre. It is a great resource, lots of detailed pictures and illustrations.

If you really want to geek out on painting, The Painter's Handbook, is something I go to from time to time when I can't find what I'm looking for in my theatre specific books.


----------

